# 3 Monitor Setup



## BursTx (10. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,
ich werde mir einen neuen PC mit einer Gtx 1080 ti zulegen. Mit diesem möchte ich ein Setup aus drei Monitoren betreiben. Und genau dafür suche ich ein paar Empfehlungen. Was ist denn das maximale pro Monitor, was die Grafikkarte leisten kann?
Hauptsächlich möchte ich die Monitore zum spielen benutzen. Pro Monitor würde ich ungern mehr als 300-350€ ausgeben. Die Monitore sollten eine Größe von 24" haben. Ich suche nach Monitoren, die meine Anforderungen erfüllen. Durch eure Tipps möchte ich mich teure Fehlkäufe Sparren. 
Also danke schon mal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (11. Oktober 2017)

BursTx schrieb:


> Was ist denn das maximale pro Monitor, was die Grafikkarte leisten kann?



Was meinst du damit? Die Auflösung? Theoretisch kannst du auch drei UHD Monitore an die GPU schließen....kommt drauf an, wie du das ganze Setup nutzen möchtest.

Zockst du nur auf einem Monitor? Schaltest du die zusammen um in "48:9" zu spielen? Welche Spiele zockst du so? Lohnen sich für dich vllt 144 Hz?!


----------



## BursTx (11. Oktober 2017)

Spielen würde ich alles mögliche. Darunter auch etwas schnellere Spiele(Pobg. Usw.) weswegen ich nicht abgeneigt einem 144Hz gegenüber bin. Grundsätzlich hatte ich vor nur auf einem zu zocken und die anderen beiden nebenbei fürs surfen oder Videos zu benutzen. Die Frage nach der Leistung war darauf bezogen, was das Maximale ist, was die Grafikkarte vernünftig betreiben kann, wenn auf den Monitoren komplett gespielt wird(48:9). Dies würde ich mir nämlich gerne offenhalten um gelegentlich bei besonderen Spielen so zu zocken. Dies möchte ich aber nur machen, wenn es die Qualität nicht zu stark in negative drückt. Ich also deutlich schlechtere Monitore kaufen müsste, damit die Karte diese noch betreiben kann.


----------



## HisN (11. Oktober 2017)

3xUhD@60Hz oder 3x3440x1440@100 Hz oder 3x2560x1440@144hz

Und jetzt der Trick.
Benutze die Regler.


Bild: gta5_2017_06_22_18_18mesdm.jpg - abload.de
Bild: gta5_2017_06_22_17_54p2up5.jpg - abload.de

Was wo reicht ist abhängig von Software und Settings. Graka und Auflösung sind nur ein kleiner Teil der Gleichung.

PuBG kannst Du schon in 4k nur noch mit deutlich reduzierten Details und nicht mehr mit 60 FPS mit der Graka stemmen.

Hast Du die Graka schon kannst Du DSR benutzen um zu sehen wie weit Du kommst.

Das ultrabreite Format ist für Shooter übrigens wenig zielführend. Eignet sich mehr fûr Autorennen und Space Sims.

Seit ich mein UHD Moni habe, schaue ich mein 3xFHD Set nur noch mit dem Arsch an. Aber 3x FHD dürfte in PUBGS mit Deiner Graka gerade noch so 60FPS in hohen Settings stemmen.

Gerade mal für Dich ausprobiert.
Ultra-Settings ohne Anti-Aliasing.

Bild: tslgame_2017_10_11_20tasyd.jpg - abload.de
Bild: tslgame_2017_10_11_20gosw1.jpg - abload.de
Bild: tslgame_2017_10_11_20u7sw9.jpg - abload.de

Gibt da nur ein kleine FOV-Problem^^


----------



## BursTx (11. Oktober 2017)

Habe mich noch mal etwas umgeschaut und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass ich von meinem Plan Abstand nehme. Ich denke es ist vernünftiger sich einen Hauptmonitor zum Zocken zuzulegen und diesen dann durch zwei andere zu ergänzen, die ja dann nicht die Monster Monitore werden müssen. Deswegen suche ich nun nach einem passenden Hauptmonitor. Dieser sollte 24-27" haben und allerhöchstens 500€ kosten. Lieber auch etwas weniger. Ich hatte mir da entweder eine Wqhd mit 144 Hz vorgestellt, oder einen UHD, der sich immer noch zum Zocken eignet. Gibt es da Empfehlungen?

Vielen Dank Hisn für dir Mühe die du dir gemacht hast.


----------

